

Ask HN: Further reduce energy consumption? - theashworld

I live in NYC and don't own a car, I bike to work whenever the whether permits.<p>All the appliances I own are energy star.
All my light bulbs are the energy saving type.<p>What else can I do? I don't want to buy energy credits, I want to reduce my own energy consumption.
======
gspyrou
You may try this [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/joulemeter/defa...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/joulemeter/default.aspx)

